# GrandMA Executor Programming Questions



## jnobel (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey guys, 

This is my first time posting on Control Booth. I've been lurking here for a couple months and it has been a huge resource for me. 
I am busking a show on a GrandMA Light and am needing some advice for programming several of my executor faders. 
Here are a couple of the things I am looking to do... 

1.a. I have stacked come pan/tilt effects onto executor 2. I would like that executor's fader to control the speed of the pan/tilt movements within the cue stack. How would I go about doing this? 

1.b. Another issue I am having with this executor is that I believe I have not correctly adjusted it's priority options properly. What I would like it to do is this: When I had a non-moving pan/tilt cue running on executor 1, I would like the movements on this fader (#2) to override the existing pan/tilt information when I pull it up, and to release control back to executor 1 when I pull it back down so that the previously set pan/tilt cue information is being sent to the fixture. 

2. On the next executor (#3) I would like to use the fader to control the pan/tilt channels so that when a pan/tilt effect is being run off of executor 2, I can control the "height" of that effect. I got the idea from this video, where it is apparently run off a "temp fader," but I could not duplicate the results (even by adjusting the reassigning the fader from master to temp). 

Any help you guys could give me would be much appreciated. 

-jnobel


----------



## dibbs (Sep 11, 2011)

1a. Assign the fader to rate. Set your fade times to your average move speed and use the fader to adjust

1b. In the settings for exe. 1 turn off "off on overwritten"

C. Create your effect and assign it from the effects pool to the executor. Set your size to your max movement and make the fader temp like you said


----------



## jackcheese89 (Sep 22, 2011)

Jnobel-

I just saw the post, hopefully this isn't too late for the show. If not, at least you can figure this out for the next gig.

1.a. Click on the label for exec. 2 to go to the settings menu. Change the fader assignment from "master" to *"rate."* That should control the effect speed for whatever effects you have programmed to that cue stack (relative to how the actual effect is programmed).

1.b. In order to have exec. 2 run an effect over the top of or in tandem with the position(s) stored in exec. 1, simply go to the settings window for exec. 2 (as described in step 1.a.) and under "priority options" change it from "private effects" to *"global effects."* That will free up any effects running on that sequence to work in tandem with whatever else the board is running. When you turn off exec. 2, the effects should stop with the executor and the light will return to the position stored in exec 1. Note: to turn off the executor with the fader now set at "rate," you will need to use a button to turn it off or add an additional master fader for that sequence.

2. A temp fader is not an extension of the sequence already on executor 2, but is in fact, a new sequence programmed with the look you would like to temporarily flash. To make this fader, program or copy a sequence with the look you want. Set the fader to "temp." When you bring up this fader, the look/effect programmed in to that executor sequence should fade into position as described in the video. When you return the fader to 0, the look should fade back in to whatever was running beforehand.

Hope this helps. Good luck with future programming.

-Kolby


----------

